# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  David Icke: Trump is an actor and a puppet

## jmdrake

Before re-actively responding, I ask you to watch the entire video.  It's only 8 minutes long.  It lays out the case that Trump is merely following along the Project For A New American Century regime change agenda that started with George W. Bush.  Iran just happens to be the latest target.  Iraq and Libya were already taken out.  Russia stalemated Obama in Syria.

----------


## jkr

PNAC!
 with some NAU sprinkled in...

----------


## PursuePeace

So this was in January 2018.
Has he walked back any of those statements?
Demonizing North Korea, for example?

----------


## juleswin

> Before re-actively responding, I ask you to watch the entire video.  It's only 8 minutes long.  It lays out the case that Trump is merely following along the Project For A New American Century regime change agenda that started with George W. Bush.  Iran just happens to be the latest target.  Iraq and Libya were already taken out.  Russia stalemated Obama in Syria.


Weren't you the same person praising Trump a few weeks back for not starting a war in Iran? I mean, he canceled the nuclear treaty we had with them, increased sanctions more than Obama or Bush ever imposed, attacked their ally in Syria more than Obama did, increased troop presence in the region and continue to harass them with ship seizures. But he did not attack Iran for shooting down a drone plane that violated their air space. Yay Trump

----------


## juleswin

> So this was in January 2018.
> Has he walked back any of those statements?
> Demonizing North Korea, for example?


But he also placed new sanctions on North Korea, stop listening to what he says, look at what he does with his actions

----------


## jmdrake

> So this was in January 2018.
> Has he walked back any of those statements?
> Demonizing North Korea, for example?


Obama walked back from the bring of total war with Syria too.  He still pushed the PNAC agenda when it came to Libya.  Trump is still pushing the PNAC agenda when it comes to Iran.

----------


## jmdrake

> Weren't you the same person praising Trump a few weeks back for not starting a war in Iran? I mean, he canceled the nuclear treaty we had with them, increased sanctions more than Obama or Bush ever imposed, attacked their ally in Syria more than Obama did, increased troop presence in the region and continue to harass them with ship seizures. But he did not attack Iran for shooting down a drone plane that violated their air space. Yay Trump


Would you rather Trump went ahead and started a war over a drone?    I get accused of "Trump Derangement Syndrome" for attacking Trump when he's wrong (which is often) and when he does something right I get accused of whatever it is you are accusing me of.  I must be doing something right then.

Edit: And on the flip side when Obama pulled us out of Iraq at a time when morons in the GOP wanted us to stay longer, I gave Obama credit for that too.  If you watch Ron Paul videos, you will see he does the same thing.

----------


## jmdrake

> PNAC!
>  with some NAU sprinkled in...


^This!

----------


## juleswin

> Would you rather Trump went ahead and started a war over a drone?    I get accused of "Trump Derangement Syndrome" for attacking Trump when he's wrong (which is often) and when he does something right I get accused of whatever it is you are accusing me of.  I must be doing something right then.


I am accusing you of giving Trump too much credit where he doesn't deserve it. Yes, I am glad he did not start a war but the evidence still shows that he is still trying to start a war with Iran. Evidence of this can been seen with the extra sanctions he imposed on Iran, increase in military deployment to the region after the crisis. Think of it this way, if an armed robber broke into my house beat me and my wife up, stole from me and then threatened to kill me. Yes I will be glad when he ends up not killing me but I won't go out of my way to give him credit for sparing my life especially since he continued to threaten me and broke my security door on his way out




> Edit: And on the flip side when Obama pulled us out of Iraq at a time when morons in the GOP wanted us to stay longer, I gave Obama credit for that too.  If you watch Ron Paul videos, you will see he does the same thing.


Put it this way, if Trump reduced the number of troops in Afghanistan without doing any extra sanctions or military threats, I too will praise him(btw, Obama was forced out of Iraq, he wanted to stay but the Iraqi govt demanded they leave, Obama didn't deserve any praise for the pullout). But if he brings us to the brink of a crisis and then doesn't go ahead with pulling the trigger, he will get no praise from me. As you can tell, I have my disagreements with Ron Paul when it comes to Trump. For one, unlike Ron Paul, I do not think the deep state is against him and just like your video brings up, the whole adversarial relationship between him and the deep state is a put on and also, I will not give him any credit for not starting a war with Iran.

----------


## PursuePeace

> But he also placed new sanctions on North Korea, stop listening to what he says, look at what he does with his actions


Just here for the Icke angle. I'm curious about Icke's statements. He seems to think that Trump is yet another puppet.
Does he still hold that view?

Trump withdrew those sanctions, no?

----------


## juleswin

> Just here for the Icke angle. I'm curious about Icke's statements. He seems to think that Trump is yet another puppet.
> Does he still hold that view?
> 
> Trump withdrew those sanctions, no?


No, he did not. And if he did, I am yet to see any evidence of it.

----------


## jmdrake

> I am accusing you of giving Trump too much credit where he doesn't deserve it. Yes, I am glad he did not start a war but the evidence still shows that he is still trying to start a war with Iran.


I gave Trump exactly the same amount of credit that you just gave him here.  "Yes I am glad he did not start a war."  I have consistently criticized Trump's policy of pulling out of the Iran nuke deal and threatening Iran.  But that day, when Iran shot down a drone giving Trump the best provocation he has had yet to start a war, he didn't.  End of story.




> Put it this way, if Trump reduced the number of troops in Afghanistan without doing any extra sanctions or military threats, I too will praise him(btw, Obama was forced out of Iraq, he wanted to stay but the Iraqi govt demanded they leave, Obama didn't deserve any praise for the pullout).


Meh.  He could have pulled a false flag and gotten an excuse to stay longer.  And even without the false flag, who would have held him accountable if he just ignored the status of forces agreement?  But okay.  I give Obama credit for not bombing Assad for even though the fake media was claiming Assad had gassed his own people.

----------


## devil21

Iran looks to quietly be on board with the bankers now.  Pushing gold-backed cryptocurrency and opening financial lines with the EU around the dollar SWIFT system.  I don't see any major conflict with Iran arising.  Maybe a skirmish of some sort as a cover story but Iran is definitely following the banker line now.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> PNAC!
>  with some NAU sprinkled in...


Trump's latest Fed nominee favors the NAU. "Why North America Doesn't Need Borders" editorial in the Washington Post in 2011.

----------


## juleswin

> I gave Trump exactly the same amount of credit that you just gave him here.  "Yes I am glad he did not start a war."  I have consistently criticized Trump's policy of pulling out of the Iran nuke deal and threatening Iran.  But that day, when Iran shot down a drone giving Trump the best provocation he has had yet to start a war, he didn't.  End of story.


I need to look at the post you made after the incident again because I remember it really pained me readying what you wrote. From my recollection, it was more than a tepid "glad he did not do something awful" type comment. 




> Meh.  He could have pulled a false flag and gotten an excuse to stay longer.  And even without the false flag, who would have held him accountable if he just ignored the status of forces agreement?  But okay.  I give Obama credit for not bombing Assad for even though the fake media was claiming Assad had gassed his own people.


Do we know if he tried to pull off a false flag? the point is that I cannot give a man credit for something which he actively fought against doing. He wanted to stay in Iraq but circumstances out of his control made him to leave. Good on you for giving him credit for the withdrawal, I am not that generous with my compliments.

Credit for Syria? So he did not bomb Syrian govt forces like Trump did but he continued to fund the white helmet(so is Trump), the rebels, the Al Qaeda, the ISIS, the SDF and every force fighting the govt while continuing the sanctions on everybody protecting the Syrian people. Its sorta like giving Obama credit for not sending ground troops into Libya when the deep state and people like Trump were pressuring him to. He did not ignore the task being asked of him, he just went about accomplished the task in a different way. No credit whatsoever for Syria or Libya. 

These people are all deep state agents who have been continuously working on their goal of world domination.

----------


## UWDude

> Before re-actively responding, I ask you to watch the entire video.


LoL, No.

----------


## UWDude

> Even after Alex Jones recanted his reckless reporting of what was a real story, you are still clinging to the BS version of it.  Alex Jones' reckless reporting is what *killed* the story!






> Before re-actively responding, I ask you to watch the entire video.


Alex Jones is ridiculous, now, please watch my video by the conspiracy theorist that literally says the world is run by lizard people.  PLeeease?

LoL

Somebody posted this video around here somewhere, I think it applies to you.

https://youtu.be/oFL5NoM9GVE

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> PNAC!
>  with some NAU sprinkled in...


Granted some of his mideast policies, MIC big debt spending and appointments/picks like Bolton, Pompeo, Iraqi freedom war Elliot Abram, Jeffrey Epstein sweet deal Alex Acosta, Kushner, respected neoconservative freedom medal Sheldon Adelson can be hard to defend at times, I'm still not convinced that MAGA is a hardcore PSON.

Also, even his critics would admit that he had brilliant performances as Reality TV star and WWE fake-wrestling piblicity stunts but he used those talents to convince America to take a route that puts America First.



Related

*How The Icke Meme Tries To Discredit 'MAGA'*

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Originally Posted by jmdrake
> 
> 
> Before re-actively responding, I ask you to watch the entire video. 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody posted this video around here somewhere, I think it applies to you.


Granted early on and to some extent even today MAGA gets unfair treatment from media, which media perhaps did or did not anticipate, worked to MAGA's advantage. This battle footing seems to have also made some MAGA faithfuls bit overly aggressive in his defense whenever they perceive any criticism of him.  But tendency of a few of MAGA suppoprters to respond to criticism with personal attacks might suggest self-doubt/insecurity about the political leader being defended. 
Having criticised Obama's policies while he was in office, have to say never saw personal attacks from any of his supporters in discussion here or elsewhere. 

Perhaps MAGA leadership team, Kushner/Ivanka/Lindsey G/Derwhsowitz or other cooler heads around MAGA  should issue a 'stick to civil discourse of ideas when defending MAGA, Drain the Swamp movement'  guideline tweet.

----------


## PursuePeace

> No, he did not. And if he did, I am yet to see any evidence of it.


? 

ok.

----------


## Anti Federalist

The premise is ridiculous.

Trump is a Drunken Monkey...anybody who says they can glean any semblance of a coherent plan of action is either lying or reading *their* biases into it, to reach their preconceived notions as to what is going on.

----------


## spudea

We're not going to war with NK or Iran and the withdraw from Syria is happening, THUS NO REGIME CHANGE IN SYRIA.  If DJT is walking to the tune of this agenda, why the concerted efforts to get him removed?  Or is that all part of the "movie" charade keeping up the dichotomy of two parties? @jmdrake

----------


## ProBlue33

> The premise is ridiculous.
> 
> Trump is a Drunken Monkey...


Yes he is, and it feels and looks weird and strange but worked on his political foes.

----------


## TER

Oh, I thought David Icke was going to say that Trump is a reptilian.

----------


## devil21

> The premise is ridiculous.
> 
> Trump is a Drunken Monkey...anybody who says they can glean any semblance of a coherent plan of action is either lying or reading *their* biases into it, to reach their preconceived notions as to what is going on.


On a day-by-day basis it can be difficult to anticipate and fully explain what's going on but over the longer term it's not difficult once you recognize the pattern and understand the bigger shift underway (NWO, ending of global dollar standard, global socialism Agenda 21 2030, etc).  Trump is indeed an actor and a puppet and holds very little power himself, as far as decision-making goes.  His power lies in his media/narrative creating ability as the head PR guy for the CFR cabinet that he has surrounded himself with and the long-documented goals of that CFR.




> Oh, I thought David Icke was going to say that Trump is a reptilian.


He is, but of course that would be immediately discarded as crazy talk, ironically by the same people that think it's perfectly rational for someone to have actually and literally died and then came back to life three days later.

----------


## Ender

> On a day-by-day basis it can be difficult to anticipate and fully explain what's going on but over the longer term it's not difficult once you recognize the pattern and understand the bigger shift underway (NWO, ending of global dollar standard, global socialism Agenda 21 2030, etc).  Trump is indeed an actor and a puppet and holds very little power himself, as far as decision-making goes.  His power lies in his media/narrative creating ability as the head PR guy for the CFR cabinet that he has surrounded himself with and the long-documented goals of that CFR.


I said from the beginning that Trump was a set-up for TPTB. His millions of dollars of free publicity should have been a no-brainer for anyone on the forums- especially after Ron Paul had been treated as He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named. People who fell for the "negative publicity means that Trump is good" never understood the "There is NO bad publicity, negative or positive doesn't matter" philosophy.

----------


## TER

> He is, but of course that would be immediately discarded as crazy talk, ironically by the same people that think it's perfectly rational for someone to have actually and literally died and then came back to life three days later.


So you are equating the belief in Christ’s resurrection, which hundreds if not thousands witnessed immediately in the days after His crucifixion, which billions have believed and which millions have died confessing, including His disciples who were tortured for proclaiming Christ is Risen is the same as David Icke’s belief in Reptilians living underground and Trump is one of them.  Who exactly is the delusional one here?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Before re-actively responding, I ask you to watch the entire video.  It's only 8 minutes long.  It lays out the case that Trump is merely following along the Project For A New American Century regime change agenda that started with George W. Bush.  Iran just happens to be the latest target.  Iraq and Libya were already taken out.  Russia stalemated Obama in Syria.



Had chance to watch vid in entirety now, the claim being made @ 1:50 mark is quite stunning..  this should be validated by MSM.  If  confirmed, thiscould cause major problems for war lobbies, neocons globalist agenda.  
Let's reserve  judgment till all facts come out.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I said from the beginning that Trump was a set-up for TPTB. *His millions of dollars of free publicity* should have been a no-brainer for anyone on the forums- especially after Ron Paul had been treated as He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named. People who fell for the "negative publicity means that Trump is good" never understood the "There is NO bad publicity, negative or positive doesn't matter" philosophy.


I think you're over complicating this.

The government media organs gave Trump all the free press because they knew they had a weak candidate in Hillary.

They figured he, not in a million years, would have had any realistic chance at actually winning.

----------


## dannno

> I think you're over complicating this.
> 
> The government media organs gave Trump all the free press because they knew they had a weak candidate in Hillary.
> 
> They figured he, not in a million years, would have had any realistic chance at actually winning.



Ender believes in some grand conspiracy theory where the media lied about Trump, treated him unfairly, all of the neocons and elite were in on it, too. They all had a huge meeting and said, "hey, we actually like Trump, he's one of us, but we are going to pretend to hate him. And not just a little, we are going to treat him like complete $#@!". 

Now, they could have treated him fairly and still given him a lot of attention, but they didn't. 

Why? 

Because they wanted to trick the conspiracy theorists on RonPaulForums who don't like the media, because it is really important that Trump had our vote.. even though, you nor I, actually voted for Trump...

----------


## Ender

> Ender believes in some grand conspiracy theory where the media lied about Trump, treated him unfairly, all of the neocons and elite were in on it, too. They all had a huge meeting and said, "hey, we actually like Trump, he's one of us, but we are going to pretend to hate him. And not just a little, we are going to treat him like complete $#@!". 
> 
> Now, they could have treated him fairly and still given him a lot of attention, but they didn't. 
> 
> Why? 
> 
> Because they wanted to trick the conspiracy theorists on RonPaulForums who don't like the media, because it is really important that Trump had our vote.. even though, you nor I, actually voted for Trump...


Leeesseee...... we all know the media lied about Ron Paul, treated him unfairly, and acted like he wasn't even in the running, forgot his name and never included him, even when he was # 1 or 2 with the most votes. 

But naaahhh- that could _never_ have happened to Trump! The media and elites would never come together over one candidate & push their preference forward. Why, the righties would never have flocked to Trump if they thought the MSM/elites/TPTB were behind him. 

Maybe learn a little bit about how PR really works- then this kinda crap would be very obvious from the start.

----------


## dannno

> Leeesseee...... we all know the media lied about Ron Paul, treated him unfairly, and acted like he wasn't even in the running, forgot his name and never included him, even when he was # 1 or 2 with the most votes. 
> 
> But naaahhh- that could _never_ have happened to Trump! The media and elites would never come together over one candidate & push their preference forward. Why, the righties would never have flocked to Trump if they thought the MSM/elites/TPTB were behind him. 
> 
> Maybe learn a little bit about how PR really works- then this kinda crap would be very obvious from the start.


I know how it works a lot better than you do. Ron Paul had about 10% support or less. The polls had him at 0-2%, but I believe he peaked at somewhere closer to 10%. 

Trump had way more support off the bat. The media can't ignore somebody who legitimately has 20%+ of the vote already.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Oh, I thought David Icke was going to say that Trump is a reptilian.





> He is, but of course that would be immediately discarded as crazy talk, ironically by the same people that think it's perfectly rational for someone to have actually and literally died and then came back to life three days later.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I know how it works a lot better than you do. Ron Paul had about 10% support or less. The polls had him at 0-2%, but I believe he peaked at somewhere closer to 10%. 
> 
> Trump had way more support off the bat. The media can't ignore somebody who legitimately has 20%+ of the vote already.


Not to mention that Trump was the most famous person running for president in 2016 outside of Hillary Clinton.  You can't exactly censor someone whose been a household name since the 80s.

----------


## Stratovarious

> PNAC!
>  with some NAU sprinkled in...


PNAC!
 with some NAU and AIPAC
 sprinkled in...

----------


## jkr

> PNAC!
>  with some NAU and AIPAC
>  sprinkled in...


the *PLATE* is 
a
i
p
a
c
!

----------


## Stratovarious

> Granted some of his mideast policies, MIC big debt spending and appointments/picks like Bolton, Pompeo, Iraqi freedom war Elliot Abram, Jeffrey Epstein sweet deal Alex Acosta, Kushner, respected neoconservative freedom medal Sheldon Adelson can be hard to defend at times, I'm still not convinced that MAGA is a hardcore PSON.
> 
> Also, even his critics would admit that he had brilliant performances as Reality TV star and WWE fake-wrestling piblicity stunts but he used those talents to convince America to take a route that puts America First.
> 
> 
> 
> Related
> 
> *How The Icke Meme Tries To Discredit 'MAGA'*


But Trump puts Israel First, sells the America First dream but 
has the spelling wrong.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> But Trump puts Israel First, sells the America First dream but 
> has the spelling wrong.


Could it be he's doing things in foreign policy against his will due to external pressures.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Could it be he's doing things in foreign policy against his will due to external pressures.


ha ha........ could be, 

Similarly, every time I see a photo of Trump with the Clintons I can't help
but think he assured Hillary that there would never be a 'real' Hillary 
investigation (Foundation, Espionage, Russian Uranium deal...), and 
certainly NEVER any indictments nor prosecution.

----------


## devil21

> So you are equating the belief in Christ’s resurrection, which hundreds if not thousands witnessed immediately in the days after His crucifixion, which billions have believed and which millions have died confessing, including His disciples who were tortured for proclaiming Christ is Risen is the same as David Icke’s belief in Reptilians living underground and Trump is one of them.  Who exactly is the delusional one here?


Millions witnessed the "resurrection", not hundreds or thousands.  

The "crucifixion" and "resurrection" is allegory for the sun "dying" at its lowest point on the horizon in spring, where it stays for three days, before returning to it's summer jaunt back across the sky.  It's all pagan celestial worship stories.

Indeed, the Sun has Risen!

I don't buy into everything Icke claims about shape-shifting and whatnot but I do know that "reptilian" is definitely a thing.  What you choose to think that term means is your own decision.
(if you want to see what a prototypical reptilian looks like, go look up NYSE President, Stacey Cunningham)

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Millions witnessed the "resurrection", not hundreds or thousands.  
> 
> The "crucifixion" and "resurrection" is allegory for the sun "dying" at its lowest point on the horizon in spring, where it stays for three days, before returning to it's summer jaunt back across the sky.  It's all pagan celestial worship stories.
> 
> Indeed, the Sun has Risen!
> 
> I don't buy into everything Icke claims about shape-shifting and whatnot but I do know that "reptilian" is definitely a thing.  What you choose to think that term means is your own decision.


*2 Thessalonians
Chapter  2*8 And  then shall that Wicked be revealed, whom the Lord shall consume with  the spirit of his mouth, and shall destroy with the brightness of his  coming:
9 _Even him_, whose coming is after the working of Satan with all power and signs and lying wonders,
10 And  with all deceivableness of unrighteousness in them that perish; because  they received not the love of the truth, that they might be saved.
11 And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie:
12 That they all might be damned who believed not the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness.

----------


## Firestarter

> Had chance to watch vid in entirety now, the claim being made @ 1:50 mark is quite stunning..  this should be validated by MSM.  If  confirmed, thiscould cause major problems for war lobbies, neocons globalist agenda.


I´m afraid that I sometimes misunderstand sarcasm...

Wesley Clark said and wrote, originally published in 2003 in his book Winning modern wars: Iraq, terrorism, and the American empire (page 130); there are also videos:



> It's a, it's a five-year plan. We're going to take down seven countries in five years. We're going to start with Iraq, then Syria, Lebanon, then Libya, Somalia, Sudan, we're going to come back and get Iran in five years.


So he predicted the invasion of Iraq (was that completely impossible to expect?); the 6 other countries werent invaded in 5 years. Clark was 100% lying!

Clark commanded Operation Allied Force in the Kosovo War when he was Supreme Allied Commander Europe (SACEUR) of NATO from 1997 to 2000 (appointed by President Clinton). He was the commanding officer of the genocide in Yugoslavia (by throwing bombs) from 24 March  10 June 1999.
He defended these war crimes with BS like: 


> But in war, accidents happen () And I think the United States military was as humane and careful as it possibly could have been in the Kosovo campaign. But still, civilians died. And Ill always regret that.


If Wesley Clark would become a real whistleblower, he would blow the whistle on atrocities like dropping bombs on hospitals in Serbia (and would die very soon).
Or he could shed a light on the mass murder of the cult of David Koresh in Waco, Texas (75 people including children).

For more on Wesley Clarks role in the Yugoslavian genocide: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6471483

----------


## Firestarter

> But naaahhh- that could _never_ have happened to Trump! The media and elites would never come together over one candidate & push their preference forward. Why, the righties would never have flocked to Trump if they thought the MSM/elites/TPTB were behind him. 
> 
> Maybe learn a little bit about how PR really works- then this kinda crap would be very obvious from the start.


CNN is the Trump-supporting network that all the Trump fans love to hate!

Have you heard that Donald Trump lobbied the Turner Broadcasting System’s chief executive Phil Kent to make Jeff Zucker president of CNN Worldwide (he got the job in 2012)?

Zucker had earlier transformed Donald Trump into a big “media star” by the reality-TV show “The Apprentice”.
Zucker later introduced Trump to advertisers as the man who saved NBC.

In July 2015, Jeffrey Lord (at the suggestion of Trump) made his CNN debut. Today, Lord is one of 12 Trump-supporters on CNN’s payroll.
On the window sill of Zucker’s office, is a Sean Corcoran cartoon of him shaking hands with Trump (that Zucker thinks very funny), shortly after CNN hired former Trump campaign manager Corey Lewandowski.


Zucker said: 


> I like Donald. I guess I shouldn’t call him that. I like President Trump. He’s affable. He’s funny.


 https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...1038&start=130

----------


## Working Poor

Of course Trump is a puppet. He has to be to be the President. There is no way he isn't a puppet. If he weren't a puppet he would be dead. I've said this a few times:

 "At least he is not Hillary"  

Trump has a great sense of humor, timing and is a true performer. He is like the ring leader of the circus . I think he is as good as we can get. Hell I don't trust politicians at all. 

I think if Ron Paul had won the election for President  that he would have been killed. I still believe Ron was under threat while running. I think Ron showed the  deep state that people really are on to them and that they are a force to contend with.

It is interesting times we live in. I have no idea what is going to happen. I will do the best I can to take care of myself and my responsibilities and mind my own business.

----------


## devil21

> *2 Thessalonians
> Chapter  2*8 And  then shall that Wicked be revealed, whom the Lord shall consume with  the spirit of his mouth, and shall destroy with the brightness of his  coming:
> 9 _Even him_, whose coming is after the working of Satan with all power and signs and lying wonders,
> 10 And  with all deceivableness of unrighteousness in them that perish; because  they received not the love of the truth, that they might be saved.
> 11 And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie:
> 12 That they all might be damned who believed not the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness.


Riiiight.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Of course Trump is a puppet. He has to be to be the President. There is no way he isn't a puppet. If he weren't a puppet he would be dead. I've said this a few times:
> 
>  "At least he is not Hillary"  
> 
> Trump has a great sense of humor, timing and is a true performer. He is like the ring leader of the circus . I think he is as good as we can get. Hell I don't trust politicians at all. 
> 
> I think if Ron Paul had won the election for President  that he would have been killed. I still believe Ron was under threat while running. I think Ron showed the  deep state that people really are on to them and that they are a force to contend with.
> 
> It is interesting times we live in. I have no idea what is going to happen. I will do the best I can to take care of myself and my responsibilities and mind my own business.


Ron was definitely under threat but I doubt he even wanted to become president to begin with.  His presidential campaigns were to simply educate the people on our corrupt our system is.  He knew the whole time if he ever became president he wouldn't be able to do a thing about it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Ron was definitely under threat but I doubt he even wanted to become president to begin with.  His presidential campaigns were to simply educate the people on our corrupt our system is.  He knew the whole time if he ever became president he wouldn't be able to do a thing about it.


Rome wasn't built or burnt in a day.

Trump is the President we need right now.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Mr Icke should tone down the divisive langauge being used in his  memes. After Epstein scandal and alleged Mossad connection speculations, other  conspiracy theories without any proof had suggested that  he was being blackmailed. But later it was reported that MAGA never met Epstein after they broke off relations way back. 




> Trump Abandons All Pretense of Being a ‘Fair Broker’ in the Israel-Palestinian Conflict
>    September 11, 2018    
>          Gideon Levy explains that the US is doing everything to disempower, humiliate and weaken Palestinian representation.
> 
> October 3, 2018
> US Officially Sends Largest Ever $38 Billion Military Aid Package to Israel*
> Trump cuts more than $200 million in U.S. aid to Palestinians 
> *Aug 24, 2018 - WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The United States is   cutting more than $200 million in aid to the Palestinians, the State   Department said on Friday.
> 
> ...








> Wesley Clark said and wrote, originally published in 2003 in his book “Winning modern wars: Iraq, terrorism, and the American empire” (page 130); there are also videos:
> 
> So he “predicted” the invasion of Iraq (was that completely impossible to expect?); *the 6 other countries weren’t invaded in 5 years.* Clark was 100% lying!
> 
> ....


EM.

That is true  but following Iraqi Freedom war,  military interventions in Libya, Srya and recent military buildup round Iran were accidental and not planned by neoconservative upper leadership?




Related

*Trump: If Sheldon Adelson Backs Rubio "He'll Have Total Control" Over Him*
TRUMP: I like Sheldon a lot, he’s  been a person I’ve known over the   years. We have a very good  relationship and you know I’m self-funding, I   don’t want anybody’s  money. If Sheldon gives to him, he’ll have total   control  over Rubio and  that’s the problem with the way the system   works – whoever gives.
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/vi..._over_him.html

Mondoweiss crosses the line, calls MAGA 'Adelson’s perfect little puppet'

*Trump’s Biggest Donor Pushed for Jerusalem Embassy Move*
December 4, 2017 
 
Trump with his biggest donor Adelson

----------


## Firestarter

> That is true  but following Iraqi Freedom war,  military interventions in Libya, Srya and recent military buildup round Iran were accidental and not planned by neoconservative upper leadership?


Are you really saying that neocons plan military interventions to get rid of unfriendly regimes?!?
Not according to the reputable CNN, BBC and Wikipedia!

As Iran is (still) under the rule of the Ayatollahs that were made in London and Washington, and doesn't expose that the Ayatollah Khomeini coup was orchestrated by Anglo-American intelligence, there is no "real" attempt to get rid of Khameini and the whole "war against Iran" is a charade: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6785575





> *Trump: If Sheldon Adelson Backs Rubio "He'll Have Total Control" Over Him*
> TRUMP: I like Sheldon a lot, he’s  been a person I’ve known over the   years. We have a very good  relationship and you know I’m self-funding, I   don’t want anybody’s  money. If Sheldon gives to him, he’ll have total   control  over Rubio and  that’s the problem with the way the system   works – whoever gives.
> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/vi..._over_him.html
> 
> Mondoweiss crosses the line, calls MAGA 'Adelson’s perfect little puppet'


We can all be glad that David Icke does not mention the “philantropic” Trump Foundation.

In 2016, the Trump campaign claimed to have made $102 million in charitable donations over the past 5 years.
The list included contributions like free rounds of golf at Trump's courses offered at charity auctions and land-conservation agreements or money originating from the Trump Foundation.
The Foundation's second-biggest listed donation went to the charity of a man who had settled a lawsuit with one of Trump's golf courses after being denied a hole-in-one prize.

The Post's Fahrenthold claims to have found only one gift, of less than $10,000, between 2008 and May 2016 – in total - coming from Trump (instead of $102 million).
In May 2016, after making a pledge, Trump donated $1 million to a veterans' charity and also in 2016 donated $100,000 to a charity for relief efforts after the floods in Louisiana.

In 2013, the Trump Foundation made an illegal $25,000 political contribution to the "And Justice for All" campaign for Florida Attorney General Pam Bondi.
When this illegal contribution was published in the media in 2016, Trump moved $25,000 from his personal account to his foundation and paid a $2,500 IRS fine.

Trump has repeatedly claimed making a donation to a charity, when in reality he merely redirects money that comes from outside donors.
So he’s taking credit for simply passing charitable donations along.

The Trump Foundation has bought stuff at charity auctions. This includes $20,000 for a painting of Trump in 2007 and $12,000 for a football helmet signed by NFL quarterback Tim Tebow in 2012.
The whereabouts of those 2 items are unknown. I don´t think that you can call it “charity” if Trump has used his foundation to buy things he wants for himself...

In 2009 the Trump foundation donated $100,000 to the Clinton Foundation.

In 2014, the Trump Foundation donated to several dozen “charitable” groups, including the drug-trafficking censorship crooks of the Anti-Defamation League (ADL): https://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2016-37369515

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Yes I did imply that.   Because neocons' 'regime changes for spreading our freedoms' claim has been greatly discredited.

Interesting point about Iran. Come to think of it, Iran's leader in 2003 time frame had sent a thank you letter to Bush for invading Iraq and regime change there ( Saddam was replaced with Iranian exported leadership). During years of Iraqi freedom war, Iran had been quasi US ally in Iraq.

----------


## jmdrake

> Alex Jones is ridiculous, now, please watch my video by the conspiracy theorist that literally says the world is run by lizard people.  PLeeease?
> 
> LoL
> 
> Somebody posted this video around here somewhere, I think it applies to you.
> 
> https://youtu.be/oFL5NoM9GVE


Alex Jones is the one who had to recant his own reporting dumbass.  While I don't agree with David Icke's views on alien overlords, I can't prove my belief that Jesus rose from the dead but most Americans agree with that.  As for Trump being a puppet, have you listened to him today talking about how he's going to do more on gun control?

----------


## jmdrake

> Rome wasn't built or burnt in a day.
> 
> Trump is the President we need right now.


Because what we need right now is a president willing to push for gun control.  /sarcasm

----------


## jmdrake

> I need to look at the post you made after the incident again because I remember it really pained me readying what you wrote. From my recollection, it was more than a tepid "glad he did not do something awful" type comment.


He handled the situation in such a way that both he and Iran could save face.  That's better than simply "not doing something awful."  By putting out the possibility that "Iran may have made a mistake" he had political cover not to do a strike.  I thought that was a good move and still do.  I think Obama signing the Iran nuke deal was a good move as well.  Giving someone credit for an isolated case of doing the right thing isn't wrong.  But you are free to disagree.





> Do we know if he tried to pull off a false flag? the point is that I cannot give a man credit for something which he actively fought against doing. He wanted to stay in Iraq but circumstances out of his control made him to leave. Good on you for giving him credit for the withdrawal, I am not that generous with my compliments.


Okay.  I'm not telling you to.  You do you and I'll do me.  




> Credit for Syria?


Yes.  Almost every other candidate besides Trump and Rand Paul (and maybe Bernie Sanders) was pushing for a no fly zone.  That was world war 3 ready to happen.  Folks give Trump hell for being friendly with Putin, but Putin and Iran took out ISIS and Trump stayed out of the way.  Considering how bad our foreign policy has been for so long that counts for something.

----------


## jmdrake

> We're not going to war with NK or Iran and the withdraw from Syria is happening, THUS NO REGIME CHANGE IN SYRIA.  If DJT is walking to the tune of this agenda, why the concerted efforts to get him removed?  Or is that all part of the "movie" charade keeping up the dichotomy of two parties? @jmdrake


We are closer to war with Iran than we were under Obama so Trump moved the PNAC ball forward in their favor on that one.  We have effectively been stalemated on Syria by Russia.  North Korea is too big of a nut (no pun intended) to crack at this point.  They actually have nukes (unlike Saddam) and there's no way to do anything about that without endangering the thousands of U.S. military lives on the Korean peninsula, not to mention the civilian lives.  And that's also why KJI will never give up his nukes.  He saw what happened to Saddam and Qaddafi.

----------


## UWDude

> While I don't agree with David Icke's views on alien overlords,



THPAITH LITHARDTH!!!!

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Riiiight.


Is that symbol of the black sun?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

That Pope meme seems bit too controversial.

As is this meme:




>

----------


## eleganz

There is a big difference between trying to shoe Trump into whatever ideology you already possessed, and then taking him for who he is at face value, to truly understand who he is and what he is capable of.

Trump is simple if you are able to set all your biases aside and just observe him from his words to actions to reactions.  Its really not that hard at all.

As for Icke....well I've been put off by him for a long long time.

----------


## devil21

> Is that symbol of the black sun?


Black sun, white sun, it's celestial worship stories of applying human traits and names to the various sky entities then using those stories as control mechanisms.  They just change up the names periodically and rebrand the same stories as new religions.  Mary=Isis=Semiramis=Goddess El=etc etc.  Most symbols like that have multiple definitions depending on the context in which it is used and the depth of understanding of the observer.  Same with Francis' collar design.  Looks like just decoration to the average observer but it's actually serpents and a representation of DNA...the bloodlines that control this whole reality.

IHS is "Jes".  The Romans added the "us" at the end, as they were known to do to names to Romanticize (heh)....errr Romanize them, thus the creation of the name Jesus.

----------


## Firestarter

> Interesting point about Iran. Come to think of it, Iran's leader in 2003 time frame had sent a thank you letter to Bush for invading Iraq and regime change there ( Saddam was replaced with Iranian exported leadership). During years of Iraqi freedom war, Iran had been quasi US ally in Iraq.


It's a strange tale, where both Saddam's Iraq and Khomeini's Iran were supplied with weapons from amongst others Britain and the US, to keep the war between them going.

Iran was even more actively involved in getting rid of the evil, "democratically elected" president of Yugoslavia Milosevic (destroying the country in the process): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...oros-amp-Mabel

Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Zarif says government works 'closely' with George Soros' Open Society Foundations (George Soros was/is an important fincancer to Donald Trump and his son-in-law Jared Kushner): http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/251472

----------


## lilymc

> I said from the beginning that Trump was a set-up for TPTB. His millions of dollars of free publicity should have been a no-brainer for anyone on the forums- especially after Ron Paul had been treated as He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named. People who fell for the "negative publicity means that Trump is good" never understood the "There is NO bad publicity, negative or positive doesn't matter" philosophy.


Same here.  It's a suspicion that I've had for a long time. I've mentioned it a few times, but to most people it probably sounds too crazy.

I could never trust ANYONE who praises the Clintons, calls them good people, was friends with them, donated to them, etc.

----------


## devil21

> Same here.  It's a suspicion that I've had for a long time. I've mentioned it a few times, but to most people it probably sounds too crazy.
> 
> I could never trust ANYONE who praises the Clintons, calls them good people, was friends with them, donated to them, etc.


Anyone that thinks that sounds crazy simply doesn't understand military strategy/psyops.  That means 99% of people.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Originally Posted by *TER*  
> 
>  				Oh, I thought David Icke was going to say that Trump is a reptilian. 
> 
> 
> He is, but of course that would be immediately discarded as crazy talk, ironically by the same people that think it's perfectly rational for someone to have actually and literally died and then came back to life three days later.


I'd still like to hear more about this.

----------

